# Yashica 35cc meter issue / battery



## rlevine (Jul 26, 2017)

I just picked up a 35cc that was claimed (and seems) to be in really good condition. I loaded a battery in it, battery check reads ok, and the meter definitely works (more light -> faster shutter) but it all seems to be skewing too far to one side of the exposures. I.e., the meter always indicates underexposure, pushing the shutter speed higher than necessary. Example: ISO400 on a sunny day at f/5.6 I'm getting shutter speeds longer than 1 second (should have been closer to 1/250 or faster, according to external metering).
The meter definitely "works" in that more light does change the exposure. So I'm wondering if perhaps the battery I'm using isn't optimal. I'm using a Duracell 28a. (I've used 2 different of these batteries with the same effect.)
Could this be the culprit? Any recommended battery? Or other issue I should be looking into?
Thanks
Randy


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm not that familiar with Yashica but that looks like a nice rangefinder. Try this Cameraquest listing, he has good knowledge of rangefinders. Yashica 35 CC
He has a different battery listed but I'm not sure when he wrote this and some batteries have been discontinued.

You could try the Rangefinder Forum; I think the same guy (Stephen Gandy) does that and Cameraquest. Or did, anyway, haven't looked at it in a long time.
Rangefinderforum.com Portal - Rangefinderforum


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2017)

See if there is exposure compensatioin dialed in b y accident. Can you change the ISO level to compensate? Can you work from a mential "offset" off this wonky meter?

With that weird ATL or "above the lens" CDS metering cell located in the filter ring area...does the lens have a filter threaded in, one that might fool the meter into using sloooooow exposures?


----------



## rlevine (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for the input y'all. It's not the settings (exposure compensation or ISO setting) - ISO400 should be plenty fast for the conditions I've been testing it in. And there's no filter.
The cameraquest page is actually where I learned of this camera, and it lists the battery as "Eveready 644 equivalent". The only one I've found local to me is the Duracell I mentioned. I've looked around online a ton and haven't seen anyone writing about using this particular battery in this camera, which is why I thought maybe that's the issue. I suppose I'll order some batteries and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## rlevine (Jul 27, 2017)

Hmm. I picked up a bunch of LR44's - 4 stacked is what some folks use for the 35cc - and I still have the same issue.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 27, 2017)

I was going to suggest Freestyle because they give some equivalents. There's one that comes up for LR44 that's alkaline; I found some of those zinc air batteries don't last all that long.
Search Results | Freestyle Photographic Supplies 

If it's not the battery I wonder if it's the meter; then probably getting another meter (handheld) would be an option.


----------



## cgw (Jul 27, 2017)

_Or other issue I should be looking into?_
I'd say the very real possibility of smoked, ancient electronics. It's a relic. Play with batteries and shoot a roll--the only way to determine if it's just a paperweight/doorstop/tchotchke.


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 28, 2017)

If the meter wants longer shutter speeds than a known reliable meter, the thing I would look at first is dirt. That means cleaning both the outside and inside of the meter window. 

Another technique I find useful is to spend an hour or so in front of the TV, repeatedly adjusting aperture, ASA, and anything else that can be adjusted. This gets the electrical contacts clean (or at least cleaner) as 40-odd years can allow those contacts to tarnish.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Aug 1, 2017)

The battery in your first post is the right one so it's not the battery.

As noted above I would try cleaning the meter window and also clean the battery compartment with rubbing alcohol.

If that doesn't work then I would use a hand-held meter as repair would cost more than finding another with an accurate meter.


----------

